# I did a little piddling with Jerk Baits after supper tonight.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

After puting them together, I tested them in Sharon's pond. They worked fine but I think I could use a bigger trebel on the yellow bait. The spinner on the pearl/black jerk bait cannot spin but it can darn sure flash. I need to try this in the real world. It might be a butt kicker.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good...you never know what or when a fish will tear it up.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

You might try attaching the spinnerto the hook with aswivel.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If the spinner spins, you can't "Jerk" the lure---too much drag.

With each jerk the bait I showed flashes and acts just like a regular jerk bait.

I caught 2 small Redfish on it today. It was way too windy for the yak today but I was going stir crazy.


----------

